# Use of diffembachia



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone use diffembachia (dumbcain) in their vivs? I know it is poisonus to people and most pets, but would it be okay to use in a viv seeing as frogs do not injest the foliage?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its safe to use in terrariums. Some species of darts even prefer them in the wild for egg laying sites. The only issue though is that they get HUGE.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I believe D. granuliferus use diffembachia to raise their tadpoles sometimes. 

I may be wrong on this however. But I don't think having one in a viv would pose a problem, other than size that is.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Here some diffembachia habitat shots. 































Check out the TAD.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

What about Diffembachia appeals to you? I love the plants but as Antone said most all get very large very fast. If it's the structure there are some Homalena that do not get as large although I don;t have any names off the top of my head. There are also some smaller Aglaonema that look similar such as costatum.


----------



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was looking for something that has the larger leaf as well as the height, and I am having a hard time finding things to suit those needs. Can you provide a link to the Homalena, I googled that and didn't come up with any results, and you also do not have it on your site.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the correct spelling is...

Homalomena

You might also check some of the differen Calathea species or cultivars. They enjoy the terrarium. There are also a few gingers that have decent sized foliage but don't get too large.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Raymond is correct, diffenbachias are D granuliferus' most probable rearing sites, due to the fact that there are very few bromeliads in their "zones/regions". I was lucky enough to visit their wild habitat, and they were always located in the leaf litter or in diffembachias, unfortunatley i was only able to find about 1 or 2, i dont believe they are doing well where i visited. 

I dont suggest it for a vivarium , because as mentioned before it will most likley outgrow the tank rather quickly


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, after checking the BRAND SPANKING NEW cargo report from Tropiflora, there might be some hope after all, in the form of Dieffenbachia ‘Sparkles’ which evidently only gets around a foot tall. Obviously not big enough for the grannies to use, but if you're just looking for pretty leaves, there yah go.

I think calathea are typically what most use instead in a frog tank, and there is a huge variety in them... just be warned that many of them get large too, and the average colorful varieties are generally around 18" to 2'.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree w/ Harry that Aglaonema is a nice sub. for Dieffenbachia. I root A. modestum in my water features and leave them there. Not worries about wet feet and they keep the nutrient levels in the water down. If it gets too tall after awhile, just whack it back - it doesn't matter where or how far down. It will soon sprout again from the stalk and you may get new shoots as well.


----------

